# Are we experiencing "information overload" or the dawning of expanding knowledge and understanding??



## Paco Dennis (Dec 21, 2021)

For me I do not experience the mass information dump to be overload. For seniors I do understand it can be too much. "life was simpler then." We don't like being knocked out of our comfort zone and have become somewhat callus about rapid change, and rightfully so. But there are plenty of fresh and vital younger folks all over the world who are excited about sharing their stories, culture, experiences, and discoveries. 
  Jesus said _"No one puts new wine into old wineskins: otherwise, the wine will burst the skins, and the wine is lost, and so are the skins: but one puts new wine into fresh wineskins" (Mark 2:22).  _Which can be an analog with *"You can't put new ideas into old mind-sets. You can't get new results with old behaviors." How to Stop Putting New Wine Into Old Wineskins * ( I am not Christian, but I agree with both these ideas )
  There is a mass of new wine skins ( younger generations ) who can process this rain of knowledge pouring through their experience. As we age age we know now that we need to be flexible to stay healthy. It takes effort to keep fit. We also need mental flexibility so we do not become overwhelmed.


----------



## JaniceM (Dec 21, 2021)

However- paraphrasing Andy Warhol-  new doesn't necessarily mean better.
And I'd add, doesn't necessarily mean right, either.  
Sometimes yes, sometimes no.


----------



## Chet (Dec 21, 2021)

Definitely information overload. News outlets need to fill air time to make money with commercials so it’s the same story repeated from different angles by multiple outlets where it gets repetitive after a while. As for young people, their developing minds and personalities are  being misdirected and are under stress from concentrating on what's on their smartphones instead of what’s under their noses.

Old folks have adapted to new technology which explains SF.


----------



## David777 (Dec 21, 2021)

Well it is nothing new for some people.  Working in Silicon Valley hardware electronics 4+ decades, this person was continually dealing with information overload because semiconductor technology, its associated microprocessor firmware, and computer software was always changing, evolving, becoming more complex.  Keeping up to remain at a top level was a challenge in my career requiring my constant learning, especially at home self reading data books, standards, and product engineering documentation.  

But yeah since the Internet rose in the late 1990s and IPhone in 2007 as the telecom smartphone era rose, now most people on the planet are also dealing with more information than ever.  But hi tech electronics is not the only science fields that have exploded with information.  The Internet has put an ever increasing vast amount of information on the World Wide Web that opens up an incredible range of information to those that seek whatever.   Additionally for many, the TV is no longer the center of their at home leisure life but rather computer screens.


----------



## fmdog44 (Dec 30, 2021)

Way too many rumors and misinformation because of social media. This is far from the age of enlightenment.


----------



## David777 (Dec 30, 2021)

fmdog44 said:


> Way too many rumors and misinformation because of social media. This is far from the age of enlightenment.


A good reason to not join social media that rose after the appearance of smartphones.  Am so glad I wasn't exposed to any of the manipulative garbage over the last two POTUS cycles.  No Facebook, no Twitter, no Instagram, no Whatsapp, no Tiktok, no Snapchat, no Pinterest.


----------



## dseag2 (Dec 30, 2021)

As far as Social Media, I'm really only on Facebook and that is only several times per week.  I don't read the garbage that comes up in my queue.  I'm only interested in what my friends have posted or wishing people Happy Birthday.  Twitter, TikTok and Pinterest... no thanks.  

I use a DVR, so I fast forward through commercials and any new stories I'm not interested in.  These days, I often fast forward through Covid new stories unless they are informative and not just for "shock value".  I almost never watch anything in real time because I want to filter it.

I click on Marketwatch because I want to know how my investments are doing and The Weather Channel because I want to know how to dress.

That's it.  I don't feel like I'm experiencing Information Overload.


----------



## palides2021 (Dec 30, 2021)

I think we're experiencing both information overload and the "dawning of expanding knowledge and understanding" through the computer and cell phones. As a senior, I am taking courses toward my Ph.D. Other people are retiring at my age. I don't think I'll ever retire.  I look forward to these graduate classes that challenge me, and the rigorous learning that goes on. I believe in neuroplasticity, and it has been determined to exist in older brains. I also believe in the phrase "If you don't use it, you lose it." So my brain is like a muscle. I exercise it daily and am expanding my knowledge. But at the same time, if I tire it out, by being on the computer all day and gathering information all day, I am exhausted by the time I go to sleep. So there has to be a balance, and it's up to us to be able to decipher our limitations and strengths. That is why sleep is so important because it allows the brain to clean itself and rejuvenate for the next day.

Social media is like TV for me. I didn't get into the habit of watching TV because it always seemed to be a time waster when I had so many projects that needed to be done, but once in awhile, a comedy show was useful to relax with. Also, social media can be a time drain, and I only go on Facebook in the evenings to check on family and friends. That is how I maintain touch with those who live far away or internationally. I am not on it for long, though, but it is such a positive experience when friends and family reach out to me with positive energy. It actually distresses me.

Finally, prioritizing your life will help with balancing how you are going to use the computer to gain information you want. Is it for betterment of health? For a hobby? For a passion? For a career? For education? Whatever it is, the computer should not take the place of a healthy life. It is a tool. I recently came across Dr. Mark Hyman's podcast where I heard that muscle has been linked to longevity. So getting off your chair and moving and letting the mind rest and reflect can help maintain balance.


----------



## dseag2 (Dec 30, 2021)

I love the fact that you are taking courses toward your Ph.D.  Bravo!  

My next-door neighbor was the executive director for the Institute of Learning at the University or Pittsburgh.  She just received an award, and just retired in her mid-70's.  She is still doing projects for the University.  I so admire her.  And I admire you for continuing to expand your knowledge.


----------



## Irwin (Dec 31, 2021)

palides2021 said:


> I think we're experiencing both information overload and the "dawning of expanding knowledge and understanding" through the computer and cell phones. As a senior, I am taking courses toward my Ph.D. Other people are retiring at my age. I don't think I'll ever retire.  I look forward to these graduate classes that challenge me, and the rigorous learning that goes on. I believe in neuroplasticity, and it has been determined to exist in older brains. I also believe in the phrase "If you don't use it, you lose it." So my brain is like a muscle. I exercise it daily and am expanding my knowledge. But at the same time, if I tire it out, by being on the computer all day and gathering information all day, I am exhausted by the time I go to sleep. So there has to be a balance, and it's up to us to be able to decipher our limitations and strengths. That is why sleep is so important because it allows the brain to clean itself and rejuvenate for the next day.
> 
> Social media is like TV for me. I didn't get into the habit of watching TV because it always seemed to be a time waster when I had so many projects that needed to be done, but once in awhile, a comedy show was useful to relax with. Also, social media can be a time drain, and I only go on Facebook in the evenings to check on family and friends. That is how I maintain touch with those who live far away or internationally. I am not on it for long, though, but it is such a positive experience when friends and family reach out to me with positive energy. It actually distresses me.
> 
> Finally, prioritizing your life will help with balancing how you are going to use the computer to gain information you want. Is it for betterment of health? For a hobby? For a passion? For a career? For education? Whatever it is, the computer should not take the place of a healthy life. It is a tool. I recently came across Dr. Mark Hyman's podcast where I heard that muscle has been linked to longevity. So getting off your chair and moving and letting the mind rest and reflect can help maintain balance.


What's your major?


----------



## palides2021 (Dec 31, 2021)

Irwin said:


> What's your major?


Leadership with an emphasis on English.


----------



## Shero (Dec 31, 2021)

palides2021 said:


> Leadership with an emphasis on English.



Admirable palides! I wish you much success with the writing of your thesis 
.


----------



## Shero (Dec 31, 2021)

I do not think we are experiencing "information overload".   The brain is like a sponge, it soaks up information even when we are unaware and squeezes it out at the most opportune times.
I thrive on information.


----------



## Knight (Dec 31, 2021)

I like to think age and a lifetime of experiences helps in navigating the variety of information available daily. On a personal level I don't experience overload,  I scan what might affect us & check alternate sources to compare the info. Then I evaluate what control I have over whatever it might be. No control I don't worry about whatever it is.


----------



## palides2021 (Dec 31, 2021)

Shero said:


> Admirable palides! I wish you much success with the writing of your thesis
> .


Thank you! I'm in the last stages and hopefully will be finished by end of summer.


----------

